# Bomb Like No Other!!!



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Wow look at these Beautiful sticks this is cigar **** at its finest I've seen some impressive bombs but none compare to this one from @JtAv8tor they are worth they're weight in gold damn I'm impressed I don't deserve these BUT HELL I'M GOING TO TAKE THEM #HELLYEAH










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

That's CRAZY!!!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Is that the cello or, is it shedding like a lizard!!! Nice!

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice hit @JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

The hell you say you don't deserve them brother, your generosity on this board is above reproach. You are always sending stuff out for folks to try from your Willy Wonka factory of unique cigars! (Lmao, that made me chuckle) 

Enjoy those bad boys !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> The hell you say you don't deserve them brother, your generosity on this board is above reproach. You are always sending stuff out for folks to try from your Willy Wonka factory of unique cigars! (Lmao, that made me chuckle)
> 
> Enjoy those bad boys !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hell I almost smoked them ROTT I'm talking about both at the same darn time!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> Is that the cello or, is it shedding like a lizard!!! Nice!
> 
> Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


Heck I was thinking about smoking the cello look at that thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Jt don't mess around

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Heck I was thinking about smoking the cello look at that thing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could at least chew on it to see if you get any flavor


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice hit JT! 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TankSD13 (Jun 13, 2017)

At some point doesn't the cello become part of the cigar....?


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice hit @JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice! @JtAv8tor


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Great job JT!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Maybe a tad bit of age on those!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice. Enjoy those smokes from JT.


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Nice. Enjoy those smokes from JT.


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

